# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Dianas' 45



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

45 Gallon tank set up in Oct 2001

This tank is a favorite of mine. It sits next to a large, south-facing
window that gets dappled sunlight. Overhead is a strip-light containing two
40 watt fluorescent lights (cool-white and a GE "Plant & Aquarium" bulbs
from the hardware store).
For substrate, I layered the tank bottom (1 ft X 4 ft) with 1 inch (16
lb) of potting soil recommended for growing houseplants. It contains
organic compost from mushrooms and forest peat fiber, sand/bark fines,
vermiculite clay, perlite, and dolomitic limistone. I covered the soil with
25 lb of ordinary gravel.
The well water that I use for all my tanks is quite hard (GH = 17).
Rainbowfish were put in immediately after tank was set up and have done well
ever since. No deaths!
Tank was well-planted from the start. The left side contains a dense
grove of Cryptocoryne balansae and Valisneria. The right side is all Java
moss, Anubia sp, Val, etc. Center focus of tank is three C. blassii, which
I like very much for red color and fine form.
Tank went through a period when Rotala indica grew everywhere resulting
in a lot of "weeding". Also, for about 6 months because of some mat algae
problems, I kept a sheet of aluminum foil taped to the back of the tank to
block out sunlight. Now the tank has stabilized.
I've never added plant fertilizer. Filter is an Ehiem canister with no
internal packing except a few inchs of ceramic noodles. I don't change
water more than 30% every 6 months, if that. I've never vacuumed the
gravel. Easy tank.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

45 Gallon tank set up in Oct 2001

This tank is a favorite of mine. It sits next to a large, south-facing
window that gets dappled sunlight. Overhead is a strip-light containing two
40 watt fluorescent lights (cool-white and a GE "Plant & Aquarium" bulbs
from the hardware store).
For substrate, I layered the tank bottom (1 ft X 4 ft) with 1 inch (16
lb) of potting soil recommended for growing houseplants. It contains
organic compost from mushrooms and forest peat fiber, sand/bark fines,
vermiculite clay, perlite, and dolomitic limistone. I covered the soil with
25 lb of ordinary gravel.
The well water that I use for all my tanks is quite hard (GH = 17).
Rainbowfish were put in immediately after tank was set up and have done well
ever since. No deaths!
Tank was well-planted from the start. The left side contains a dense
grove of Cryptocoryne balansae and Valisneria. The right side is all Java
moss, Anubia sp, Val, etc. Center focus of tank is three C. blassii, which
I like very much for red color and fine form.
Tank went through a period when Rotala indica grew everywhere resulting
in a lot of "weeding". Also, for about 6 months because of some mat algae
problems, I kept a sheet of aluminum foil taped to the back of the tank to
block out sunlight. Now the tank has stabilized.
I've never added plant fertilizer. Filter is an Ehiem canister with no
internal packing except a few inchs of ceramic noodles. I don't change
water more than 30% every 6 months, if that. I've never vacuumed the
gravel. Easy tank.


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

really nice natural looking tank.


----------

